# Easy aquascapes with a great "wow effect"



## Norfisk (15 Nov 2015)

This is my first post on this forum and I'd like to say hello to all 

I have a Dennerle 30 L Nano cube and I'm saving money to buy a ADA 60P tank. I don't have much experience with Japanese style aquascaping but I'd like to have an aquarium with a certain "wow effect". Are there examples of stunning aquascapes which are easy to make and to maintain for beginners?


----------



## stu_ (15 Nov 2015)

Hi
Welcome to the forum.
Couple of links to get you started
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/el-natural-low-tech.27/

http://tropica.com/en/inspiration/?mode=search&dif=Easy&size=small&sizename=< 50L&aquarium=


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Nov 2015)

Welcome Norfisk.
It all depends on what you want and how much you are willing to spend on an aqua scape, but I would suggest keeping it as easy and simple as possible with easy plants and low light (low tech). What you find wow, might not be wow to someone else, you can get a wow effect with just 2-4 plant species or with 30, myself I like to use only a few plant species but get alot of those.


----------



## Dylan (16 Nov 2015)

Cor said:


> Here is a good start  http://fish-etc.com/aquascaping-main/create-an-iwugami-aquascape


I also had the same question. Cor suggested that page that I found very resourceful for a beginner.


----------



## BruceF (16 Nov 2015)

You can do some pretty amazing aquascapes with just some sting and some riccia 
https://www.google.com/search?q=ric...TCI_qz9qmlckCFRbaYwodRdoLPg&biw=1600&bih=1075


----------



## Norfisk (16 Nov 2015)

Thank you for all the links.  
I like the iwugami style, but the ones with only rocks and grass are too "sterile" to me personally. 

@BruceF: Is riccia an easy plant to grow?


----------



## BruceF (16 Nov 2015)

I grow it in medium light without co2.  It is an easy plant to grow but it isn't an easy plant to control.  It tends to get everywhere and people get tired of it but if you are just growing it you won't care about that.


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Nov 2015)

Riccia grows fast and starts floating after a short while, you have to keep maintaining it often, but its a great plant (moss) to get fast results and looks great, you just need to be prepared to take it out of your tank more often and tight  it up again.


----------



## banthaman.jm (3 Dec 2015)

I have it in my tank and love it as it adds a different texture to the tank.  I use fine green netting to keep it held down, i need to repeat this once per month.  Something i have started doing with it is chopping it up with Monte Carlo, for me it make it look more natural.
Jim


----------

